# Composers And Their Zodiac Signs



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Assuming it's all true, well, some of it does seem pretty accurate at times, would you associate you favorite composer or any composer you like for that matter with their assigned zodiac sign? Alternately, would you assign a different zodiac sign for that composer?

For instance:

Chopin was a pisces, and some pisces traits, according to an astrology website include:

Imaginative and sensitive
Compassionate and kind
Selfless and unworldly
Intuitive and sympathetic

Sounds like, Chopin? 


What say you?


TPS

What say you?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I am a non-believer in Astrpology therefore say I BUNK


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Any composer can be made to fit with any astrological sign, just as any person can. What's the point?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

TheProudSquire said:


> For instance:
> 
> Imaginative and sensitive
> Compassionate and kind
> ...


Hmm I'm not actually sure how kind Chopin was. I've heard he could be quite the bumhole.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> I've heard he could be quite the bumhole.


Hahahahah! That's made me laugh like nothing else for quite a while!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If you believe in astrology OK - I'm not here to mock but I have to agree with Polednice. You'll probably find that at least one of those alleged Piscean characteristics applies to just about anybody even if Chopin fits the bill overall.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> If you believe in astrology OK - I'm not here to mock but I have to agree with Polednice. You'll probably find that at least one of those alleged Piscean characteristics applies to just about anybody even if Chopin fits the bill overall.


Agreed.


----------



## AlanPalgut (Apr 11, 2012)

Sample astrological chart with modern and classical composers:
Aries - Bach, Modest Mussorgsky, Henry Mancini
Taurus - Stanisław Moniuszko, Pete Townshend
Gemini - Wagner, Bob Dylan, Paul McCartney
Cancer - Mahler, Ringo Starr
Leo - Mick Jagger, Robert Plant
Virgo - Claude Debussy, Buddy Holly
Libra - John Lennon, Giuseppe Verdi
Scorpio - Sousa, Paderewski
Sagittarius - Ozzy Osbourne, Beethoven
Capricorn - Puccini, Jimmy Page, Elvis Presley
Aquarius - Mozart, Schubert
Pisces - George Harrison, Rossini


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Astronomer here :wave: But it's okay,...I don't discriminate.


----------



## Subra (Feb 26, 2013)

Well i personally not believe in all of these signs, i think that the thing which is in our destiny will happen and no one can change it. Also no one can tell about your future, so i dont have any favorite composer.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

AlanPalgut said:


> Sample astrological chart with modern and classical composers:
> Aries - Bach, Modest Mussorgsky, Henry Mancini
> Taurus - Stanisław Moniuszko, Pete Townshend, *Monteverdi*
> Gemini - Wagner, Bob Dylan, Paul McCartney, *R. Strauss*
> ...


added a few more, off the top of my head. I'd say imagination is common to all artists that make an impact


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

> Cancer - Mahler, Ringo Starr


Well, I for one can hardly tell these musicians apart.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ Katherine Jenkins is a Cancer as well


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ how about Sagittarius - Ozzy Osbourne, Beethoven and Donizetti - jees they are so much a like. Maybe Ozzie should take up conducting or something  did he miss his calling??


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Go Mahler and Janaček! All very good orchestrators.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

GoneBaroque said:


> I am a non-believer in Astrpology therefore say I BUNK


You sound like an Aries to me. ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I just realised Henryk Wieniawski is a Cancerian!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I just realised Henryk Wieniawski is a Cancerian!!!


What's so exciting about that? Only the best composers (who aren't Mendelssohn as he is an Aquarius) are.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

my eight ball says Cancerians should get a room


----------

